# Pork Loin



## Paymaster (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought a whole pork loin and cut it in 1/2 and the cut one of the halves in two. I took one of the small sections and stuff a kielbasa into it. I then smoked all three pieces. Turned out awesome. The stuffed one lasted one meal!. The way I did the stuffed one was to freeze the kielbasa in a straightened position first. Then the day I smoked the meat I forced a long bladed knife thru the loin length wise and the pushed the kielbasa into the cut. I let it sit for an hour so that the kielbasa would thaw some before putting it on the smoker.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 7, 2011)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> I bought a whole pork loin and cut it in 1/2 and the cut one of the halves in two. I took one of the small sections and stuff a kielbasa into it. I then smoked all three pieces. Turned out awesome. The stuffed one lasted one meal!. The way I did the stuffed one was to freeze the kielbasa in a straightened position first. Then the day I smoked the meat I forced a long bladed knife thru the loin length wise and the pushed the kielbasa into the cut. I let it sit for an hour so that the kielbasa would thaw some before putting it on the smoker.



This sounds fascinating and looks wonderful!  Great idea to freeze the sausage.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing!  nicely done!


----------

